# ◄أجمل حاجة شوفتها على النت النهاردة!!



## !! MR.BeBo !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس ,
احنا كلنا طبعا بنقضى وقت كتير سيرفينج الانترنت 
وبتقابلنا حاجات بتعجبنا وبنجرى بسرعة نحملها 
ونشاركها على ال FB او حتى نسيفها على البى سى بتاعنا 
انت أو انتى ممكن تشاركينا هنا كمان
يعنى أغنية عجبتكم ,
صورة جميلة
, حكمة , 
نكتة 
ترنيمه
توبيك عجبكم
فيديو مضحك أو انسبيرينج 

وكاالعادة أنا هابدأ


عندمــا تجــد إنســآن ڪــان قبڵ دقائـق

مرح - بشوش - يْتحـدث ڪثيْرآً ﯙفجــأه !

أصبح صآمتــآً 


لآ يتحــدث مع الآخريْــن

فـلآ : تقڵ عنـه - اي شيء سـيء !

آعڵـم آنـه : تذکر شـيْء قد ڪسـر ، قڵبـه ♥

ڵـ / درجـة فقـد آڵقـدرة عڵى .. آڵحديْــث

فـ صَمْـــت​

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل 
ميرسي ليك

.....


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا ليكي
بس احنا عاوزين الكل يشارك بحاجات جميله ومفيده
وعلشان الكل يستفيد
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> شكرا ليكي
> بس احنا عاوزين الكل يشارك بحاجات جميله ومفيده
> وعلشان الكل يستفيد
> ربنا يباركك​



اكييد هنشارك
هلف لفه  كده ع النت واجي اشارك بحاجه عجبتني
ويباركك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 نوفمبر 2012)

إنما الزرع زرعان ..
زرع الشجر ..
و زرع الأثر ..

فإن زرعت الشجر ربحت الظل والثمر ..
وإن زرعت طيب الأثر حصدت محبة الله ثم البشر ..​


----------



## zama (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*وجه أخر للدنيا ..*

بكل أمانة بالتزامن بين مُتابعتي لـ موضوع حضرتك ، كنت بـ صدد مُشاهدة بين 

هذه و تلك الأوتار من الفن ، قلت يبئا من نصيب حضرتك ..

(( رُبما ، أن ينال الأداء العام لـ تلك الفن أبتسامة ، لكن بأمانة عندهم حس حتي إن كنا

لا نتوافق معه بالأنسجام و التناغم لأنه ليس نشأتنا ، لكن أستحالة أقصد أسخر منهم ،

ذلك رأيئ و كل الأحترام لـ موقفكم )) ..

[YOUTUBE]HJSuER24vxc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

& 

[YOUTUBE]mfAw3GJ3Dos[/YOUTUBE]

==

وقت جميل ..


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> إنما الزرع زرعان ..
> زرع الشجر ..
> و زرع الأثر ..
> 
> ...



جميل جداا
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

zama قال:


> بكل أمانة بالتزامن بين مُتابعتي لـ موضوع حضرتك ، كنت بـ صدد مُشاهدة بين
> 
> هذه و تلك الأوتار من الفن ، قلت يبئا من نصيب حضرتك ..
> 
> ...




اعتقد اني نصيبي جميل جدا
لاني رائيت مشاركة حضرتك الجميله دي
فديوهات رائعه
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2012)

راااااااااااااااااائع
جدااااااااااااااااااااا
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*واووو موضوع رائع جداا وفكرته جميله
ومميززززززز 

ممممم بص هو من يومين وقبل الصيام طبعا
كنت عايزة اكل لحمة راس "انا بحب الاكلات الغريبه دي ":t19:
فقولت ادعبس عالنت عالطريقه بتاعتها وكده
المهم لقيت واحده في منتدي كاتبه الطريقه وكله تمام
ومصورة اللحمة بعد مااستوت طبعا كان شكلها يفتح النفسسسسسسس

وكانت حاطة الصوره دي من ضمن الصور اللي صورتها













*:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::941hf:
*طبعا انا شوفت الصوره دي
وقفلت الصفحه وقفلت الكمبيوتر كله :t39:
وكرهت لحمة الراس وكرهت نفسي اصلا:smil16:

معلش طولت عليك بس ليك مني اجدع تقييم 
**
 





*


----------



## tamav maria (27 نوفمبر 2012)

شوفوا بقي بما ان احنا في الصيام
عجبتني قوي طريقة كفتة الجمبري دي 
قولت انزلها لكم عشان تجربوها وتدعولي
بس ياريت حد يقولي طريقة الفطير بالعجوه صيامي طبعا

​ *كفته الجمبرى ( أكلة مصرية رائعه )* 





​ المقادير:


1 كيلو جمبرى 
2 بصله متوسطه + 1 كوب رز مغسول و منقوع لمدة ساعتين 
6 فصوص ثوم مهروس 
بقدونس + شبت + كزبرة ( خضرة المحشى المعتادة ) 
ملح + فلفل اسود + حبه فلفل حار + قليل من الزعتر + فصين حبهان مطحون + نصف معلقه قرفه + ليمونه 


الطريقة:

نقسم كيلو الجمبرى إلى نصفين ( النصف الأول حجم معقول و النصف الثانى الجمبرى ذات الحبات الصغيرة ) 
نقوم  بفرم الخضرة مع الجزء الثانى من الجمبرى ( الحبات الصغيرة ) و الأرز و  البصل و الثوم و التوابل تفرم جميعها فى ماكينة فرم الكبه 
سنجد عندنا  مزيج يشبه الكفته ثم نقوم بخلط هذا المزيج مع النصف الآخر الحجم الكبير و  نعجنهم بايدينا حتى يتجانسوا و تشكلى أصابع من الكفته حسب الشكل المطلوب ثم  تحضرى 
قليل من الدقيق و تغمسى فيها هذة الأصابع ثم تقليهم فى الزيت و يقدم مع الأرز و بالهنا و الشفا 
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> راااااااااااااااااائع
> جدااااااااااااااااااااا
> شكراااااااااااااااااااااا​



شكرا ليك استاذي
بس انا مش عاوز شكر
انا عاوز مشاركاتك هنا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 نوفمبر 2012)

فكرة جميلة الرب يباركك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *واووو موضوع رائع جداا وفكرته جميله
> ومميززززززز
> 
> ممممم بص هو من يومين وقبل الصيام طبعا
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههه
بسم الصـــــــــــليــــــب
ايه ده يا جدعان
انا كرهت الاكل كله
وكرهت نفسي
وكرهت الموضوع ^_^
لو مشاركاتك هتبقي كده
احب اقولك متتعبيش نفسك ^_____^
ربنا يباركك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

tamav maria قال:


> شوفوا بقي بما ان احنا في الصيام
> عجبتني قوي طريقة كفتة الجمبري دي
> قولت انزلها لكم عشان تجربوها وتدعولي
> بس ياريت حد يقولي طريقة الفطير بالعجوه صيامي طبعا
> ...



وااااااو جميله ولذيذه جداا
لو هتعمليها قوليلي 
اجي اكل معاكي ^_^
ربنا يباركك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> فكرة جميلة الرب يباركك




شكرا ليك 
منتظرين مشاركاتك 
في الموضوع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

tamav maria قال:


> شوفوا بقي بما ان احنا في الصيام
> عجبتني قوي طريقة كفتة الجمبري دي
> قولت انزلها لكم عشان تجربوها وتدعولي
> بس ياريت حد يقولي طريقة الفطير بالعجوه صيامي طبعا
> ...


*واو الطريقه جميله وسهله اوووي ربنا يباركك

بس ايه نظام هات وخد ده
تدينا طريقه ونديكي طريقه:smile01:smile01
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> بسم الصـــــــــــليــــــب
> ايه ده يا جدعان
> انا كرهت الاكل كله
> ...


*دي اقل حاجه عندي
اصبر لسه التقيل جاي ورا:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *واووو موضوع رائع جداا وفكرته جميله
> ومميززززززز
> 
> ممممم بص هو من يومين وقبل الصيام طبعا
> ...


*يخرب عقلك يا بت تصدقى بايه كرهتينى فى اللحمه 
الله يحرقك طول عمرك رمرامة 
مش قولتلك بطلى الاكل ده *



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يخرب عقلك يا بت تصدقى بايه كرهتينى فى اللحمه
> الله يحرقك طول عمرك رمرامة
> مش قولتلك بطلى الاكل ده *
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههه
ده انا بجد يومها كرهت نفسي بامانه
معرفش الهبله دي حصت الاكل شكله جميل وايه لازمه الراس دي:smile01

علي فكره انا بموت في اكل المسامط بكل مشتقاته:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> ده انا بجد يومها كرهت نفسي بامانه
> معرفش الهبله دي حصت الاكل شكله جميل وايه لازمه الراس دي:smile01
> 
> ...


​*الا يعنى ايه المسامط دى *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> [/RIGHT]
> *الا يعنى ايه المسامط دى *
> [/CENTER]




الا ^_^
هو انتي منين

المسامط دي 
متهيئلي عضم
كبير وبيبقي فيه حاجات جوه بتتاكل
والله واعلم


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

بجد من اجمل الحاجات اللى شوفتها النهاردة على النت 
صورة صعبة بس معبرة اوووووووووى عن حال مصر 





​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بجد من اجمل الحاجات اللى شوفتها النهاردة على النت
> صورة صعبة بس معبرة اوووووووووى عن حال مصر
> 
> 
> ...





الحمدلله مصر بقت ملطشه للكل
صوره جميله جداااااااااااااااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> [/RIGHT]
> *الا يعنى ايه المسامط دى *
> [/CENTER]





MR.PeTeR قال:


> الا ^_^
> هو انتي منين
> 
> المسامط دي
> ...


*الا هو انتوا الاتنين منين:smile01

يابشر مسمط يعني الكوارع
والفشه
والكرشه
والممبار
والمخـــــــــــــخ
والفته


اللهم اني صائمة:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> الا ^_^
> هو انتي منين
> 
> المسامط دي
> ...


​ *هكون منين يعنى من ام الدنيا مصر 
بس معدتش عليا الكلمة دى 
فى القاموس هههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الا هو انتوا الاتنين منين:smile01
> 
> يابشر مسمط يعني الكوارع
> والفشه
> ...


*مليش انا فى الحاجات بتاعتك دى 
دح من اسمها الواحد قرف الله يحرقك يا بت 
كويس انى صايمة هههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مليش انا فى الحاجات بتاعتك دى
> دح من اسمها الواحد قرف الله يحرقك يا بت
> كويس انى صايمة هههههههههههه*​


*وانتي ايش فهمك اصلا تكلي الاكل ده
ده هو ده اللي يرم العضضضضضم:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وانتي ايش فهمك اصلا تكلي الاكل ده
> ده هو ده اللي يرم العضضضضضم:smile01
> *


*مش عاوزة ارم عضمى انا 
مالها الرشاقة حلوة هههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش عاوزة ارم عضمى انا
> مالها الرشاقة حلوة هههههههههه*​


*يابنتي الاكل ده كله بهاريز
وياسلام بقي لما تجيبي كورعيايه
وتقعدي تهبدي فيها عالتربيزه
لحد لما تنزل بهاريزها ياااااااااااااه

اللهم اني صائمة:mus25:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يابنتي الاكل ده كله بهاريز
> وياسلام بقي لما تجيبي كورعيايه
> وتقعدي تهبدي فيها عالتربيزه
> لحد لما تنزل بهاريزها ياااااااااااااه
> ...


*الله يحرقك بس كفاية حراااااااااااااااام 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الله يحرقك بس كفاية حراااااااااااااااام
> *​


*ههههههههه طيب خلاويص:smile01*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش عاوزة ارم عضمى انا
> مالها الرشاقة حلوة هههههههههه*​


يابنتي دي الشيف بتاعنا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*الخبر ده لسه طااااااازه
ولفت نظري النهارده عالنت
*





*عاجل  أنباء عن استقالة النائب العام الجديد 
2012-11-27 18:44:42 





   [COLOR=black ! important]   	عاجل: أنباء عن استقالة النائب العام الجديد

	المصدر   جريدة الصباح   **
*[/COLOR]


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يابنتي الاكل ده كله بهاريز
> وياسلام بقي لما تجيبي كورعيايه
> وتقعدي تهبدي فيها عالتربيزه
> لحد لما تنزل بهاريزها ياااااااااااااه
> ...




انا باكل علي فكره
^_^ كلمه زياده
وهتلاقيني قفلت الجهاز 
ودخلت ارجع
احنا عاوزين اجمل حاجه
مش اوحش حاجه
شكلك فهمتي الموضوع غلط


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> انا باكل علي فكره
> ^_^ كلمه زياده
> وهتلاقيني قفلت الجهاز
> ودخلت ارجع
> ...


:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
*شكلك فاهم يانصه:smile01*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الخبر ده لسه طااااااازه
> ولفت نظري النهارده عالنت
> *
> 
> ...




ههههههههههه
يخربيت كده
هو لحق ^_^
طيب احنا عاوزين تاكيد علي الخبر ده[/COLOR]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> ههههههههههه
> يخربيت كده
> هو لحق ^_^
> طيب احنا عاوزين تاكيد علي الخبر ده



اه اكيد
واهو الفيديو
معلش مش بعرف ارفع فيديوهات
لو تعرف ازاي قولي وانا هحدفلك الرابط


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

طيب احدفيلي الرابط علي طول


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

يابني مانا بنشخ الرابط من اليوتيوب مش بيداس عليه لما احدفه
حتي برص كده
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UpsqV-JpWl0


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*اده اتحدف ياسبحان الله دي معجزه : )*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابني مانا بنشخ الرابط من اليوتيوب مش بيداس عليه لما احدفه
> حتي برص كده
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UpsqV-JpWl0



بنشخ وبرص
الاتنين مره واحده


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اده اتحدف ياسبحان الله دي معجزه : )*




انتي يا مش بتسمعي
يا مش بتشوفي

رئاسة الجمهوريه تنفي استقالة النائب العام
^__^
البسي نظاره وبعدين تعالي اتكلمي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> انتي يا مش بتسمعي
> يا مش بتشوفي
> 
> رئاسة الجمهوريه تنفي استقالة النائب العام
> ...


*يابني وانا مالي اصلا
مين استقال ومين اتقال:smile01

مابعد ماكتبوا استقال
نفوا الخبر مانا عارفه
 *


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يابني وانا مالي اصلا
> مين استقال ومين اتقال:smile01
> 
> مابعد ماكتبوا استقال
> ...



خلاص مالكيش في السياسه
خليكي بقي في الاكل بتاعك
الله:act19:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> خلاص مالكيش في السياسه
> خليكي بقي في الاكل بتاعك
> الله:act19:



يعني لا عجبك اكلي
ولا سياستي

اوشي وري من الناس فين بس ياربي:smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يعني لا عجبك اكلي
> ولا سياستي
> 
> اوشي وري من الناس فين بس ياربي:smile01



ما هو انتي مش نافعه ولا في ده ولا في ده
روحي نامي ولا توشي ولا تعملي حاجه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> ما هو انتي مش نافعه ولا في ده ولا في ده
> روحي نامي ولا توشي ولا تعملي حاجه


*ههههههه الله يسامحك
لا انا مش هنام لما حلقة المظاهرات دي تخلص
معرفش هي طولت ليه النهارده
شكلها الاخيره ولا ايه:smile01
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههه الله يسامحك
> لا انا مش هنام لما حلقة المظاهرات دي تخلص
> معرفش هي طولت ليه النهارده
> شكلها الاخيره ولا ايه:smile01
> *




هههههههههههههههههه
ممكن تكون الجزء الاخير فعلا
وان مينت هاجيب الفشار ونكمل الليله ^_^


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ممكن تكون الجزء الاخير فعلا
> وان مينت هاجيب الفشار ونكمل الليله ^_^


هات ومتنساش اللب السوداني
دي شكلها هتحلوو:smile01


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*انا توهت ... انا عايزة ماما *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا توهت ... انا عايزة ماما *


*ياحول الله يارب
انتي اسمك ايه يابنتي:smile01

انا احلي حاجه شوفتها عالنت النهارده بواثم:smile01:smile01
ومش مههم تفهموا كفايه انا وشقاوة فاهميين:t4:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياحول الله يارب
> انتي اسمك ايه يابنتي:smile01
> 
> انا احلي حاجه شوفتها عالنت النهارده بواثم:smile01:smile01
> ...


*وانا مش فاهمانة حاكة 
ههههههههههه*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا توهت ... انا عايزة ماما *



يا حول الله
طب انتي منين ولا اسمك ايه ولا كنتي رايحه فين
طب فيه علامه فيكي علشان مامتك تعرفك 
:smile01:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانا مش فاهمانة حاكة
> ههههههههههه*​


*هههههههههههههههه لا تتخيلي مامعني بواثم:smile01*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه لا تتخيلي مامعني بواثم:smile01*


*طب قوليلى فى ودنى ومش هقوووووول لحد *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب قوليلى فى ودنى ومش هقوووووول لحد *​


*طب اديني ودنك:smile01







بواثم جمع باسم


اااااااااااة وربنا :smile01:smile01:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طب اديني ودنك:smile01
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يا شيخة مش تقولى كدا من بدرى مكنتش اعرف 
جزاكى الله خيرا :boxing:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يا شيخة مش تقولى كدا من بدرى مكنتش اعرف
> جزاكى الله خيرا :boxing:​


هههههههه يلا عدي الجمايل
وتقبل الله منا منكم:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههه يلا عدي الجمايل
> وتقبل الله منا منكم:smile01


*وووووووواحد *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم قوي ايمانكم
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> اللهم قوي ايمانكم
> ​


*ويقوى ايمانك اخ بيتر 
ههههههههه 
شكلنا هنطرد من الموضوع يا بت يا بتول 
يلا بينا نجرى بقا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ويقوى ايمانك اخ بيتر
> ههههههههه
> شكلنا هنطرد من الموضوع يا بت يا بتول
> يلا بينا نجرى بقا *​


*حاشا وماشا ههههههههه

ياايتها اللذين امنوا لا يسخر قوما من قوم 
صدق الله العظيم

رواه بوخري:smile01:smile01:smile01
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ويقوى ايمانك اخ بيتر
> ههههههههه
> شكلنا هنطرد من الموضوع يا بت يا بتول
> يلا بينا نجرى بقا *​




انا بقول كده برضو:act19:


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حاشا وماشا ههههههههه
> 
> ياايتها اللذين امنوا لا يسخر قوما من قوم
> صدق الله العظيم
> ...


*ايه يا بيه ده كله ده كله 
شكلى هبندجج بنيديج 
*




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> انا بقول كده برضو:act19:


*احنا قاعدين فى ملك الحكومة بس هه 
شوف بقا هتمشينا ازاى *
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حاشا وماشا ههههههههه
> 
> ياايتها اللذين امنوا لا يسخر قوما من قوم
> صدق الله العظيم
> ...



اوول انجليش..اوول ذا تايم:2:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احنا قاعدين فى ملك الحكومة بس هه
> شوف بقا هتمشينا ازاى *
> ​



يبقي انا الي همشي :giveup:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> انا بقول كده برضو:act19:


*ايون اومال ايه
لازم نشارك اخواتناا اياتهم وبوخراتهم:smile01
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه يا بيه ده كله ده كله
> شكلى هبندجج بنيديج
> *
> 
> ...


*واهون عليكي برضو:smil13::smil13:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> اوول انجليش..اوول ذا تايم:2:


اوووووووووول



امبارح انا وبنشر الغسيل وقع مني في الشارع:smile01:smile01


----------



## +febronia+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

حوه فكرت الموضوع داا 
اناا اكتر حاجة عجبنتي انهاردة في اليوم العجيب داا 






ومحدش هيفهم دي عبارة عن اية غير الفوتوشبين بس .. ^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *واهون عليكي برضو:smil13::smil13:*


*لا ياقلبى بعد الشر عنك انشاللع العيال الوحشين وانتى لا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> حوه فكرت الموضوع داا
> اناا اكتر حاجة عجبنتي انهاردة في اليوم العجيب داا
> 
> 
> ...


مانا مش فتوشوبايه بس فهمت

ده حمار وده اسطبل والراجل ده حارس الاسطبل 
عادي يعني مش محتاجه فقاقه:smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> حوه فكرت الموضوع داا
> اناا اكتر حاجة عجبنتي انهاردة في اليوم العجيب داا
> 
> 
> ...




لاحظي ان كلامك جارح
هي حلوه وانا طبعا فاهمها 
بس مش هاقول لحد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا ياقلبى بعد الشر عنك انشاللع العيال الوحشين وانتى لا *​


تسلميلي ياغاليه الغاليين:t23::t23:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا ياقلبى بعد الشر عنك انشاللع العيال الوحشين وانتى لا *​



احـــــم..احــــم :smile01


----------



## +febronia+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مانا مش فتوشوبايه بس فهمت
> 
> ده حمار وده اسطبل والراجل ده حارس الاسطبل
> عادي يعني مش محتاجه فقاقه:smile01



هههههههههههههههههه تصدقي باية شكلي هرتجب جريمة تلوقتي 
قال حمار واسطبل وراجل مش عارفه بعمل اية 

هقولك حاكة متحولش تفهمي اي حاكة بعد كداا  :smil15:


----------



## +febronia+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> لاحظي ان كلامك جارح
> هي حلوه وانا طبعا فاهمها
> بس مش هاقول لحد



ههههههههه طب كويس حد فهم اهو


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياحول الله يارب
> انتي اسمك ايه يابنتي:smile01
> 
> انا احلي حاجه شوفتها عالنت النهارده بواثم:smile01:smile01
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه مش هيفهمو هما .. الناس القتشيمة بس اللى هيفهمو الحوار دة :smile01*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانا مش فاهمانة حاكة
> ههههههههههه*​



*هبقى ارسيكى على الحوار قريبًا :smile01*



MR.PeTeR قال:


> يا حول الله
> طب انتي منين ولا اسمك ايه ولا كنتي رايحه فين
> طب فيه علامه فيكي علشان مامتك تعرفك
> :smile01:smile01



*انا كنت ماشية فى المنتدى فى امانة الله معايا مج نسكافيهى .. و بعدين دخلت هنا ..لقيت طبق اليوم بس اول مرة اشوف طبق اليوم بدمه :thnk0001: ...  و بعدين حد استقال و هما مأقالوهوش فحد شاف انه مستقيل و التانى قرا انه مستقلش .. و بعدين طلع العيب فى النظارة هى نظر و لا مشى !!! .. و بعدين الموضوع قلب بلب و فشار و طقطقة و سينما و تسالى و محمصة .. 

السؤال اللى هموت و اعرفله اجابة ...  أنا فين هنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مانا مش فتوشوبايه بس فهمت
> 
> ده حمار وده اسطبل والراجل ده حارس الاسطبل
> عادي يعني مش محتاجه فقاقه:smile01



ديزاينن بروفشنال يا جدعان :12BF86~159:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> ديزاينن بروفشنال يا جدعان :12BF86~159:


انا مفهمتش غير ياجدعااان اصلا:smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه مش هيفهمو هما .. الناس القتشيمة بس اللى هيفهمو الحوار دة :smile01*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هاااار اسود
دا انتي متبعانا من بدري بقي
انتي عاوزه تروحي فين وانا اقولك
طب اجبلك خريطه ولا اعمل ايه انا


----------



## +febronia+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 
> السؤال اللى هموت و اعرفله اجابة ...  أنا فين هنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



هههههههههه في ارض الله الوسعة :smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> حوه فكرت الموضوع داا
> اناا اكتر حاجة عجبنتي انهاردة في اليوم العجيب داا
> 
> 
> ...




بصي مش عاوز تعليقات
دي فرش صح :smile01
لو اه هزي راسك
لو لا خليكي ساكته


----------



## +febronia+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا مفهمتش غير ياجدعااان اصلا:smile01



تقريباً ديزينن دي يعني ديزينر مصمم يعني الباقي مش عارفة والله اعلم


----------



## +febronia+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> بصي مش عاوز تعليقات
> دي فرش صح :smile01
> لو اه هزي راسك
> لو لا خليكي ساكته



يبقي خليني ساكتة احسن :smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> تقريباً ديزينن دي يعني ديزينر مصمم يعني الباقي مش عارفة والله اعلم



هـــو ده
شكلك فاهم يا نصه :smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه مش هيفهمو هما .. الناس القتشيمة بس اللى هيفهمو الحوار دة :smile01*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يخربيت الاقمار الصناعيه اللي فضحتنا في المنطكه:smile01

بجد موتيني من الضحك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*والنبي ياجماعه نفسي اقعدك معاكم كتير
بس اعملا يه ورايا كوم مواعين 
هروح اقضي عليه وتني رجعالكم ههههههههه

والله انا من كايرو ههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *والنبي ياجماعه نفسي اقعدك معاكم كتير
> بس اعملا يه ورايا كوم مواعين
> هروح اقضي عليه وتني رجعالكم ههههههههه
> 
> ...


*الله معك يا اختااااااااااااه 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> هاااار اسود
> دا انتي متبعانا من بدري بقي
> انتي عاوزه تروحي فين وانا اقولك
> طب اجبلك خريطه ولا اعمل ايه انا



*ههههههههههههههههه انا قولت بسم الله و فتحت الموضوع انى افهم هو بيقول ايه مفيييييييييش ... على كل لون يا باتستا .. انت متعملش العمل عمل ربنا بقا ... الموضوع خرج من ايديك خلاص:smile01 *



+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههه في ارض الله الوسعة :smile01



*هههههههههه تصدقى مكدبتيش .. دة التفسير المنطقى الوحيد للانفتاح اللى الموضوع دة فيه .. محسسنى اننا فى عصر العولمة :59:*



+febronia+ قال:


> يبقي خليني ساكتة احسن :smile01



*شكلك وحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــش:smile01 *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الله يخربيت الاقمار الصناعيه اللي فضحتنا في المنطكه:smile01
> 
> بجد موتيني من الضحك



*تدوم الضحكة يا جميلة .. من بعض اعمالكم يا توتة:t23:
*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *والنبي ياجماعه نفسي اقعدك معاكم كتير
> بس اعملا يه ورايا كوم مواعين
> هروح اقضي عليه وتني رجعالكم ههههههههه
> 
> ...



*و النبى ماتضغطى على روحك .. خدى وقتك اوى اوى اوى و براااااااااااحتك و اغسلى و اشطفى و نشفى و لمعى و ارجعى وسخيهم تانى و اغسلى و اشطفى و نشفى و لمعى و هكذا عايزة الحاجة تتغسل بتاع 7 مرات كدة عشان نضمن نضافتها :smile01

صادقة من كايرو ... ( من المدبح فى كايرو ) عادى يعنى :smile01*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *والنبي ياجماعه نفسي اقعدك معاكم كتير
> بس اعملا يه ورايا كوم مواعين
> هروح اقضي عليه وتني رجعالكم ههههههههه
> 
> ...



انا شاكك بصراحه انك من كايرو
طب ممكن خدمه:smile01
خدي معاكي كل البنات الي في الموضوع 
واهو بالمره يساعدوكي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*اتخيلو تيجو تنامو وتلاقو جنبكم ده
اللهم اجعل كلامنا خفيف عليه
​*



​​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *اتخيلو تيجو تنامو وتلاقو جنبكم ده
> اللهم اجعل كلامنا خفيف عليه
> ​*
> 
> ...








بصي انا مش هزعق
ولا هدعي عليكي 
لانك مش ناقصه اصلا
بس ربنا يسامحك
انا مش هنام ^__^
اصلا مش جايلي نوم :smile01:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *اتخيلو تيجو تنامو وتلاقو جنبكم ده
> اللهم اجعل كلامنا خفيف عليه
> ​*
> 
> ...


*حررررررام عليكى يا لولو 
نخلص من البت بتووووووول ولحمة الراس اللى جبتهلنا 
تطلعيلنا انتى بده 
اشوف فيكم يومين انتى وهى 
ههههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> بصي انا مش هزعق
> ولا هدعي عليكي
> لانك مش ناقصه اصلا
> بس ربنا يسامحك
> ...



هههه لا ادعي هو حد طايل دعوات هههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههه لا ادعي هو حد طايل دعوات هههه




طب يا رب يطلعلك شبهه بظبط ويبقي نفس الموقف ده
يحصل معاكي بالظبط :act19:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حررررررام عليكى يا لولو
> نخلص من البت بتووووووول ولحمة الراس اللى جبتهلنا
> تطلعيلنا انتى بده
> اشوف فيكم يومين انتى وهى
> ههههههههههه*​



ههههههههههه 
انتي مش بتنامي بالليل فمش هتلاقيه جنبك


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> انتي مش بتنامي بالليل فمش هتلاقيه جنبك


*اتصدقى نظرية برده يبقى خلاص سحبت الدعوة ههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> طب يا رب يطلعلك شبهه بظبط ويبقي نفس الموقف ده
> يحصل معاكي بالظبط :act19:



ههههه انت ما صدقت تدعي
ناس شرانيه بجد:act23:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اتصدقى نظرية برده يبقى خلاص سحبت الدعوة ههههههههه*​



ههههههه
:new8:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

دي اجمل حاجه شوفتها علي النت انهارده
بصراحه صوره معبره جداااا
هناا​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> دي اجمل حاجه شوفتها علي النت انهارده
> بصراحه صوره معبره جداااا
> http://bit.ly/M73zzo​



شكلوووو مقلب
حد يبص ويقولنا ايه الاخبار


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تدوم الضحكة يا جميلة .. من بعض اعمالكم يا توتة:t23:
> وتدوم عليكي اني كمان يارب ..
> اعمال ايه بقي انتي خليتي فيها اعمال ولا حتي اسحار:smile01
> *
> ...


*انا سمعت كلامك اهو وبروق من الساعه 12 لحد الساعه 5
والحاجات بقت بتبرق .. والقطنة مابتكدبش:smile01

ياريت من المدبح وهو حد يطول يسكن في المدبح
علي الاقل هيلاقي كل طلباته طازة وصابحه:t23:

لا انا من باب اللوك:smile01
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> انا شاكك بصراحه انك من كايرو
> طب ممكن خدمه:smile01
> خدي معاكي كل البنات الي في الموضوع
> واهو بالمره يساعدوكي


*وربنا من كايرو
انشالله اعدم خالي حسن انا كيراويه:smile01
دول بنات انداااااااال اصلا يسعدوا مين
دول عايزين اللي يساعدهم اصلا:smile01
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *اتخيلو تيجو تنامو وتلاقو جنبكم ده
> اللهم اجعل كلامنا خفيف عليه
> ​*
> 
> ...


*والله امورة
انا ممكن احضنها وانام اهي تدفيني في الجو البرد ده:smile01
*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حررررررام عليكى يا لولو
> نخلص من البت بتووووووول ولحمة الراس اللى جبتهلنا
> تطلعيلنا انتى بده
> اشوف فيكم يومين انتى وهى
> ههههههههههه*​


*طيب بتجيبي سيره بتول ليه وهي بتروق المطبخ دلوقتي
اتاريني وانا بغسل حلة البصارة شرقت:smile01
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> دي اجمل حاجه شوفتها علي النت انهارده
> بصراحه صوره معبره جداااا
> هناا​


*
بص وحيات الانجيل حرام عليك

* *لان الدنيا ضلمة وانا قاعده لوحدي وكل اللي في البيت ناموا
ربنا يسامحك بجد
متكلمنيش تاني هه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *والله امورة
> انا ممكن احضنها وانام اهي تدفيني في الجو البرد ده:smile01
> *
> *طيب بتجيبي سيره بتول ليه وهي بتروق المطبخ دلوقتي
> ...


*احبيبتى ابتول لازم اجيب سيرتك علشان تعرفى انا بحبك اد ايييييييييييه *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> شكلوووو مقلب
> حد يبص ويقولنا ايه الاخبار


*لا بصي براحتك 
دي حاجه هتعجبك اوووي
وملكيش دعوه بتعليقي اللي قبل ده:smile01
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احبيبتى ابتول لازم اجيب سيرتك علشان تعرفى انا بحبك اد ايييييييييييه *


*صباحوووووا
اسكتي احسن انا اترعبببت دلوقتي بجد يابت يارور
بجد عماله بتنفض
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> بص وحيات الانجيل حرام عليك
> 
> * *لان الدنيا ضلمة وانا قاعده لوحدي وكل اللي في البيت ناموا
> ...


*يخرب عقلك طلع مقلب كنا متوقعين كدا مرضناش ندخل انتى اللى سريعة على طول رايحة تدخلى اهدى شوية ههههههههههه
تعيشى وتخدى غيرها يا قلبى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *صباحوووووا
> اسكتي احسن انا اترعبببت دلوقتي بجد يابت يارور
> بجد عماله بتنفض
> *


*بسم الصليب عليكى حبيبتى انا كنت متوقعة انه مقلب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يخرب عقلك طلع مقلب كنا متوقعين كدا مرضناش ندخل انتى اللى سريعة على طول رايحة تدخلى اهدى شوية ههههههههههه
> تعيشى وتخدى غيرها يا قلبى *​


*انا قولت بيتر شكله طيب
ومش هيطلع منه كده
معرفش انه ميه من تحت تبن
لالالالالا وايه معرفتش اشغلها اول مره
قولت والله ماهنام غير لما اشوف الواد ده باعت ايه
وياريتني ماشششششوفت
*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بسم الصليب عليكى حبيبتى انا كنت متوقعة انه مقلب *​


*بجد ايدي بتترعش انا وبكتب
انا بفكر اصحي ماما تعملي عروسه:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا قولت بيتر شكله طيب
> ومش هيطلع منه كده
> معرفش انه ميه من تحت تبن
> لالالالالا وايه معرفتش اشغلها اول مره
> ...


*هههههههههه يابت وانا اللى فكراكى جامدة طلعتى ورق 
ولا يهشك يا بت متخفيش 
ده انتى تخوفى بلد ههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه يابت وانا اللى فكراكى جامدة طلعتى ورق
> ولا يهشك يا بت متخفيش
> ده انتى تخوفى بلد ههههههههههه*​


*لا يابت اوعي يغرك المسمط ولحمة الراس
ده انا بسكوتايه:blush2::blush2:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا يابت اوعي يغرك المسمط ولحمة الراس
> ده انا بسكوتايه:blush2::blush2:
> *


*ايون صح بامارة الكورعياية اللى تخبطيها على التربيزة صح 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون صح بامارة الكورعياية اللى تخبطيها على التربيزة صح
> *​


*يانتي انا بجيب الحاجات دي من الافلام
انا عمري ماشوفت الحاجات دي اصلا حقيقي
ده انا لو شوفتها حقيقي يغمن عليا علي طول:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يانتي انا بجيب الحاجات دي من الافلام
> انا عمري ماشوفت الحاجات دي اصلا حقيقي
> ده انا لو شوفتها حقيقي يغمن عليا علي طول:smile01
> *


*يغمن عليكى ع طول اه 
ده انتى حتى مرة فتحتى مانجاية لقيتى فيها بزرة كبيرة 
انفتى اوووووى اووووووووى 
صح *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يغمن عليكى ع طول اه
> ده انتى حتى مرة فتحتى مانجاية لقيتى فيها بزرة كبيرة
> انفتى اوووووى اووووووووى
> صح *​


*اده انا حكيتلك عالموقف ده 
ولا انتي كنتي معايا
فكريني عشان مش فاكره:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اده انا حكيتلك عالموقف ده
> ولا انتي كنتي معايا
> فكريني عشان مش فاكره:smile01
> *


*لا لاكنت معاكى ولا حكتيلى انا كنت بتفرج عليه فى مسرحية عادل امام الواد سيد الشغال هههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا لاكنت معاكى ولا حكتيلى انا كنت بتفرج عليه فى مسرحية عادل امام الواد سيد الشغال هههههههه*


*طيب وشحيبر عامل ايه:smile01*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب وشحيبر عامل ايه:smile01*


*بيفطر فلات فوت على راى عادل اومام *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بيفطر فلات فوت على راى عادل اومام *​


*وبوفتيك مفروم علي بيضه نيه
اسم الله عليك واخص عليا:smile01:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وبوفتيك مفروم علي بيضه نيه
> اسم الله عليك واخص عليا:smile01:smile01
> *


*هههههههههه *عليهم ربع معلقةعسل ابيض على بفتيك مفروش 
بس بقا بدل ما اكملك المسرحية كلها ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه *عليهم ربع معلقةعسل ابيض على بفتيك مفروش
> بس بقا بدل ما اكملك المسرحية كلها ​


*هههههه
انا بموت في المسرحيه دي هي وكده اوكيه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههه
> انا بموت في المسرحيه دي هي وكده اوكيه
> *


*الا مفتشاح وبرطة امى دى عظيمة عظيمة عظيمة عظمت عظمات الستات هههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الا مفتشاح وبرطة امى دى عظيمة عظيمة عظيمة عظمت عظمات الستات هههههههههه*​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وززابادي ززابادي جهينه جهينه:smile01:smile01

يابت بيتر هيجي يدبحنا خلينا موضوعه شات:smile01
بس احسن يستاهل بعد مقلبه البايخ
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

احــــــــم احــــــــــم
انا صحيت يا بشر ^_^
ايه الرغي الكتير ده
مشوفناش اجمل حاجه انهارده يعني
عاوز فطار كده علشان افطر


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وززابادي ززابادي جهينه جهينه:smile01:smile01
> 
> يابت بيتر هيجي يدبحنا خلينا موضوعه شات:smile01
> ...



:36_22_25:دا انا غلباان :174xe:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> بص وحيات الانجيل حرام عليك
> 
> * *لان الدنيا ضلمة وانا قاعده لوحدي وكل اللي في البيت ناموا
> ...


:smile01:smile01
كنتتتتتتتتت شاكه والله
ومش دخلت ولا بصيت
ميرسي انك قولتلنا


----------



## oesi no (28 نوفمبر 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151172369828019


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> :36_22_25:دا انا غلباان :174xe:


*اةةةةةةة غلبان اووووي انت هتقولي:thnk0001::act19:*


lo siento_mucho قال:


> :smile01:smile01
> كنتتتتتتتتت شاكه والله
> ومش دخلت ولا بصيت
> ميرسي انك قولتلنا


*ايون ياعم اشاكك انت
شربت انا المقلب كله لوحدي
ومن ساعتها وانا مش انا:smile01

العفو يالولو انا شامعه تحترق من اجل الاخرين:t23:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151172369828019


*هههههههههه عسولين خالص
بس كان نفسي اشوف الولد رجع ازاي بعد ماعدا البنت:smile01
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>





ههههههههههههههه
هو بيعمل ايه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*بيبوس مامته بس البيبهات مش بيعرفو يعملو حاجة غير اللى انت شايفه دة .. دة رد فعل طبيعى ربنا خالقه فيهم يعملو كدة فى اى حاجة تيجى على بقهم *


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بيبوس مامته بس البيبهات مش بيعرفو يعملو حاجة غير اللى انت شايفه دة .. دة رد فعل طبيعى ربنا خالقه فيهم يعملو كدة فى اى حاجة تيجى على بقهم *



اخصائيه اجتماعيه بتتكلم يا ناس:smile01


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> حوه فكرت الموضوع داا
> اناا اكتر حاجة عجبنتي انهاردة في اليوم العجيب داا
> 
> 
> ...



* جامدين اخر الشارع 
انا عايز الاكشنات دي 
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * جامدين اخر الشارع
> انا عايز الاكشنات دي
> *​



انا كنت عارف انها اكشنات 
بس مكنتش راضي اقول :smile01


----------



## +febronia+ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> انا كنت عارف انها اكشنات
> بس مكنتش راضي اقول :smile01



دي مش اكشنات اصلاً دي فرش :smil15:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> دي مش اكشنات اصلاً دي فرش :smil15:




انا عارف انها فرش 
بس كنت بهزر :smile01


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 نوفمبر 2012)

حد يفك اللغز ده يا جماااااعه
دخلت ازاي ؟؟؟



​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 نوفمبر 2012)

يخرب بيت الدلع وسنينو






العروسه دي هديه من البنات للشباب​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يخرب بيت الدلع وسنينو
> 
> 
> 
> ...




اعوذ بالله من الخبث والخبائث:t37:
انصرف انصرف انصرف:223se:
انا كرهت الجواز وكرهت البنات كلها اصلا :t12:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> اعوذ بالله من الخبث والخبائث:t37:
> انصرف انصرف انصرف:223se:
> انا كرهت الجواز وكرهت البنات كلها اصلا :t12:



احسن برضو:smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*ههههههههههه ومااااااااله *



​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 ديسمبر 2012)

اجمل حاجة شوفتها النهارده
بقرتي في كانتري لايف
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> اجمل حاجة شوفتها النهارده
> بقرتي في كانتري لايف
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




بقرتك
يا نهار اسود علي ده جيل :smile01


----------



## marmora jesus (1 ديسمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> بقرتك
> يا نهار اسود علي ده جيل :smile01



هههههههههههههههههههه
علي اساس انك من جيل تاني ولا ايه ؟
وكمان هو انت شوفت بقرتي علشان تقول كده ؟
اخص عليك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> علي اساس انك من جيل تاني ولا ايه ؟
> وكمان هو انت شوفت بقرتي علشان تقول كده ؟
> اخص عليك




طبعااا
انا من جيل
الPool Live Tour

وبعدين مادام هي بقرتك


تبقي اكيد حلوه :smile01:smile01
​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 ديسمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> طبعااا
> انا من جيل
> الPool Live Tour
> 
> ...



اهي كلها جيمز يا عم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشي يا عم


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> اهي كلها جيمز يا عم
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشي يا عم



^_^ ماشي
بس متعلبيهاش كتير بقي
علشان دي بتجيب مرض:smile01


----------



## marmora jesus (1 ديسمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> ^_^ ماشي
> بس متعلبيهاش كتير بقي
> علشان دي بتجيب مرض:smile01



براحتي انا بقي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> براحتي انا بقي



انا غلطان


----------



## marmora jesus (1 ديسمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> انا غلطان



ههههههههههههههههههه
انا بقول كده برده


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

جميله جداااا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا لسه مشوفتش حاجه النهارده لاني لسه فاتحه  النت : )*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4666086323657&set=vb.198741476826885&type=2&theater


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

مشوفتش حاجه برضو


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مشوفتش حاجه برضو



يا بنتي انتي فاهمه الموضوع غلط ولا ايه

بنقول *اجــمــل* حاجه
افهموها بقي 
الله


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> يا بنتي انتي فاهمه الموضوع غلط ولا ايه
> 
> بنقول *اجــمــل* حاجه
> افهموها بقي
> الله


هههههههههههههه 
مين معايا:smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> مين معايا:smile01



:smile01فكري كده 
من اكون:59:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> :smile01فكري كده
> من اكون:59:


لا بجد مين
اوعي تكون بيتشر ومتشنكر:smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا بجد مين
> اوعي تكون بيتشر ومتشنكر:smile01



طلعتي ذكيه ^_^


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> طلعتي ذكيه ^_^


ده قلب الام:smile01

بيتشر ممكن تروح ملف رورو الشخصي وتشوفه ملون ولا ابيض ساده وتقولي بعد ازنك ^^


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ده قلب الام:smile01
> 
> بيتشر ممكن تروح ملف رورو الشخصي وتشوفه ملون ولا ابيض ساده وتقولي بعد ازنك ^^


*يا بت جننتينى ملون والنعمة ملون عندى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا بت جننتينى ملون والنعمة ملون عندى *​


*طيب اصبري نشوف بيتشر هيقول ايه
ولو طلع ابيض هاخد منك 5 جنيه:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب اصبري نشوف بيتشر هيقول ايه
> ولو طلع ابيض هاخد منك 5 جنيه:smile01
> *


*طب لو ملون يا فالحة هديكى خمسة برده *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب اصبري نشوف بيتشر هيقول ايه
> ولو طلع ابيض هاخد منك 5 جنيه:smile01
> *



ليا 2.5 يا بت انتي ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب لو ملون يا فالحة هديكى خمسة برده *​



ليا 2.5 يا بت انتي  برضو​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ليا 2.5 يا بت انتي  برضو​


*ايه هو ده هرام عليكم يا ظالمة 
ايه بس طلع ايه الاول وفلى الاخر قسموا فى الفلوس *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*جبتك ياعبد المعين تعين
لقيتك ياعبد المعين عايز تتعان 
هههههههههههههههههههه
وطلعنا ابيض احنا الاتنين يارورو
هههههههههه
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه هو ده هرام عليكم يا ظالمة
> ايه بس طلع ايه الاول وفلى الاخر قسموا فى الفلوس *​




انتو الاتنين ابيض

فين نصيبي


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> انتو الاتنين ابيض
> 
> فين نصيبي


*هههههههههههه شكلك فاهم يا نصة شكلوا بيلعب بينا يا بت يا بتول *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه شكلك فاهم يا نصة شكلوا بيلعب بينا يا بت يا بتول *​


تصدقي انا قولت انه بيلعب عالونجين برضو
لالالالا وايه بيقولك رايح المدرسه بكره:smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تصدقي انا قولت انه بيلعب عالونجين برضو
> لالالالا وايه بيقولك رايح المدرسه بكره:smile01




تصدقي 
انا غلطان
كنت لسه مصور صوره لبروفايلك وهو ملون 
علشان اوريها لرورو

فعلا خير تعمل شر تلقي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> تصدقي
> انا غلطان
> كنت لسه مصور صوره لبروفايلك وهو ملون
> علشان اوريها لرورو
> ...


*ايون خيرا تعمل شرق الدلتا:smile01

الله وهو انا عملت حاجه

بيتشر بقولك
انا عايزه شويه حاجات بتخوف زي المرعبه اللي انت بعتها قبل كده
تعرف تجيبلي واديلك جنيه ورق من بتاع زمان ده:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايون خيرا تعمل شرق الدلتا:smile01
> 
> الله وهو انا عملت حاجه
> 
> ...


*هتعملى مقلب فى مين يا بت *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايون خيرا تعمل شرق الدلتا:smile01
> 
> الله وهو انا عملت حاجه
> 
> ...






اعرف بس مش هديلك حاجه
حرام عليكي الساعه 4 الفجر 
لو حد شاف حاجات زي دي هيموت


مش عاوز منك حاجه
كفي نفسك:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هتعملى مقلب فى مين يا بت *​


*في البت اختي والله
عملت فيا مقلب فعايزه اردهولها 
مع انها مش بتخاف اصل**






ا
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> اعرف بس مش هديلك حاجه
> حرام عليكي الساعه 4 الفجر
> لو حد شاف حاجات زي دي هيموت
> 
> ...


*كفي نفسك.. مش دي بتاعه طارك الشيخ:smile01

ماشي يابيتشر انا مخصماك بجد
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا بشر ادخلوا كدا شوفوا وقولولى لون ولا لسة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا بشر ادخلوا كدا شوفوا وقولولى لون ولا لسة *​


وربنا لسه
ان شالله اعدم بيتشر لسه:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وربنا لسه
> ان شالله اعدم بيتشر لسه:smile01


*يالهووووووووووى اشد فى شعرى يقولوا البت اتجننت طب حد يقولى ليه عندى انا ملون يا خرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وربنا لسه
> ان شالله اعدم بيتشر لسه:smile01



ان شاء الله انتي:2:
ومش جايبلك حاجه بقي:t30::smil15:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يالهووووووووووى اشد فى شعرى يقولوا البت اتجننت طب حد يقولى ليه عندى انا ملون يا خرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى *​


*طيب يمكن المشكله عندي انا بس اللي شيفاكيكده
هو بيتر شايفك ايه طيب ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب يمكن المشكله عندي انا بس اللي شيفاكيكده
> هو بيتر شايفك ايه طيب ؟
> *


*اكيد ابيض يعنى ما هو صوره وطلع ابيض *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ان شاء الله انتي:2:
> ومش جايبلك حاجه بقي:t30::smil15:


*اخص عليك بجد
ده انا بحلف بيك صدق مش كدب يابني

يلااااا هاتتت ضروري بجد
ياعم راعي ان اول واخر مره اطلب منك طلب اصلا
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اكيد ابيض يعنى ما هو صوره وطلع ابيض *​


بجد انا معرفش انه صوره
بس صورلي بتاعي وطلع ملون
طيب ازاي انتي شيفاه ملووون يابنتي اصلاااا


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بجد انا معرفش انه صوره
> بس صورلي بتاعي وطلع ملون
> طيب ازاي انتي شيفاه ملووون يابنتي اصلاااا


*والنحمة ما اعرف بقا 
هبقى اسال خبير بكرة بقا انشالله*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *والنحمة ما اعرف بقا
> هبقى اسال خبير بكرة بقا انشالله*​


*اه يانتبي اسألي
اكيد فيه حاجه مش مظبوطه
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اخص عليك بجد
> ده انا بحلف بيك صدق مش كدب يابني
> 
> يلااااا هاتتت ضروري بجد
> ...



يا بنتي بدورلك والله العظيم
احلفلك علي ايه بس


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> يا بنتي بدورلك والله العظيم
> احلفلك علي ايه بس


*خلاص ياعم روح نام الساعه 4 ونص
احسن تتأخر بكره عالمدرسه ومتلحقش الطابور وابقي انا السبب*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات ؟ 










ليس ذنب الطالب إذا رسب لأن هناك365 يوماً فقط في السنة 




و هذا تفصيل عن حياة الطالب في هذه الايام
... 




أيام الجمعات : 52 جمعة في السنة 

حيث يتبقى من السنة 313 يوم 





العطلة الصيفية 50 

يتبقى 263 يوم 





8
ساعات نوم يومية 
وهذا يعني 122 يوم

يتبقى بس 141 
يوم 





ساعة واحدة لللعب يومياً 

(مفيدة للصحة) 

مما يعني 15 يوماً إضافياً 

يتبقى 
126 
يوم 





ساعتين يوميا للأكل مع المضغ جيداً على قولة 
مريم نور للحفاظ على الطاقة 
أي 
30
يوم

يتبقى 96 يوم 





ساعة يومية للكلام والتحدث

(فالإنسان مخلوق إجتماعي) 

وبذلك نضيف 15يوم ,يتبقى 
81 
يوم 







أيام الامتحانات في السنة على الأقل 35 يوم 

يتبقى 46 يوم 





العطل النصفية والربعية وأيام الأعياد الدينية والوطنية والإنسانية والقومية 
40 
يوم

باقي 6 أيام 





أيام المرض السنوية على أقل تقدير 3 أيام، يتبقى3 أيام 




متابعة الأفلام وبقية الفعاليات الترفيهية
عايزين نعيش حياتنا برضه
على أقل تقدير يومين 

باقي ....... يوم واحد
!! 











و اليوم ده هوّ بالضبط عيد ميلادك .... 

كل سنة وانت طيب
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

تعرف يا اخ ابن المسيح مرة كان الكتاب كان ضاع منى كتاب الجغرافيا 
وجاء يوم الامتحان وبسم الله مفيش خالص 
كان فاضل حوالى يوميين فقط استلفت من زميلى الكتاب واشتريت مراجعة نهائية علشان هو كان واخد جغرافيا الترم الثانى وانا كنت واخد تاريخ فبينقلب الموضوع فى الترم الثانى"
المهم جلست حوالى ثلاث ساعات ومسكت الكتاب والمراجعة مسحتهم مسح 
طلعت الاول على اخذت 17.50 من 20
فى ثلاث ساعات طلعت الاول 
باقى الطلبة الكتاب معاهم مع دروس خصوصية وملخصات ولم يحققوا ما حققتة الكارثة الطلبة خرجت متغاظة وانا جلست اجعل الفرحة مكتومة علشان مكنتش حابب ان حد يزعل
فعلا اموار الله عظيمة .


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> تعرف يا اخ ابن المسيح مرة كان الكتاب كان ضاع منى كتاب الجغرافيا
> وجاء يوم الامتحان وبسم الله مفيش خالص
> كان فاضل حوالى يوميين فقط استلفت من زميلى الكتاب واشتريت مراجعة نهائية علشان هو كان واخد جغرافيا الترم الثانى وانا كنت واخد تاريخ فبينقلب الموضوع فى الترم الثانى"
> المهم جلست حوالى ثلاث ساعات ومسكت الكتاب والمراجعة مسحتهم مسح
> ...




اكيد لان حضرتك اجتهدت بجد
ربنا وقف معاك 
منور موضوعي المتواضع
الرب يباركك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*
عارفين ان ... البنات فى لبس الخروج حماده 

وفى لبس المناسبات حماده تانى خاااااالص :t25:






وفى لبس البيت حماده مات من الخضه :smile02*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> عارفين ان ... البنات فى لبس الخروج حماده
> 
> وفى لبس المناسبات حماده تانى خاااااالص :t25:
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اهي دي اجمل حاجه شوفتها عالنت النهارده:t33::t33:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (2 مايو 2013)

*




​

​
​**المشكله اللى بتخنق الواحد أووى !​ 
ان مش بيعرف يشيل من حد !!

بس اللى بيوجعوا اوى فعلا
​ 
ان يكتشف ان الناس كلها شايله منه

 برغمـ ان هو بيسامح جدا !

 وبينســى فــ لحظة
​ 
 وبكلمه تلاقى الضحكه !!

 من ناس فـيه جارحه !

بس بيكون مش سعيد بيكده !

 أصل أوقات كتير بيلومـ قلبه

 ان هو بيحب ناس !

 وهــى للأسف مش بتحبه !!

هو فعلا الواحد يكون استاذ فـ الجرح

 والوجع واي حاجه. من الحاجات دي

 علشان فعلا يكون محبوب !

ويفقد خلاص المشاعر والاحساس

 ويشيل قلبه ويحط مكانه طوب

 بس بيرجع ويقول عادي
​ 

 هاعمل ايه يعنى !

 وتبقى مصمـمـ انك متبكيش

 وتفضل بتعاند دموعك

 وتحـاول تعيــش !!

 بس مش بتعرف أبدا

أصل معلشى ،،

 فـى حاجات أقوى منك
​ 
 بتخليك تبكـى غصب عنك !

 بس على أد وقتها مابتكون

 زعلان وبتعيط جامد

 على إد انك ارتحت

 وخليت قلبك ساكت

وفــ الحالتين آلـ 2 وجــع

 هاتبكــى وبصوت عالى

 أصل فـ الدموع فتحت

 وتلاقى وقتها الكل يسيبك

 ويقول ياعمـ هو أنا مالى ، !​  
​
*



​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

_للبنات  يالا   ادعوا  معايا_
 
 
 _يــــــــــــــارب_
 
 
 _ارزقني بعريس_
 
 
 _1- يكون حنين زي مصطفي شعبان في مسلسل العار_
 
 
 _2-يكون بيغير عليا زي احمد السقا في تيمور وشفيقه_
 
 
 _3-يكون مخلص ليا زي مهند في مسلسل ميرنا وخليل_
 
 
 _4-يكون بيهتم بيا زي احمد عز في فيلم 365 يوم سعاده_
 
 
 _5- يكون طويل زي احمد السعدني_
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 _ساكته ليه يا ختي انتي وهي ادعي يالا_
 
 
 _مكسوفين ولا ايه_
 
 
 _ادعي يا بت_
 
 
 _اميييييييييين_
 
 
 _ههههههههههههههههههههههههه_​

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

اوحش حاجة انك تبقى زعلان ويجى اللى مزعلك ويقوالك مالك مين مزعلك
رغم انه عارف ان هو اللى زعلك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

نعــم ,, للإشتيــآق لـــذة
 ولكـن إن زآد عن حــده .. فـ المـــوت أرحــــم !


----------

